# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  * Somatropin 10iu check

## Ryan121

This is yellow top 10iu HGH, has a batch number and Exp date sorry for the bad pics best i could do

----------


## PT

what do you want to know about them? i just finished a kit of them 2 months ago before jumping on the redtops

----------


## Ryan121

great so its legit...
is it dosed correctly?
did u mix it urself?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

One would hope its dosed correctly, and yes you have to mix it yourself..

100units of bac water..10units = 1iu.

----------


## PT

the china man dosnt have the best price but they are legit if you bought it from him and it should definatly be dosed correctly. like i said before, those are relabled yellow tops and alot of members have used them without the lables and had great results so you should also like them. how much are you shooting and for how long? also how old are you?

----------


## Ryan121

shooting 3iu per day ( 5on/2off ). I will cycle 6 months on. I am 30yrs old

----------


## vale tudo111

Those are ** yellow Tops. Im currently using them and I can unfortunately say I am very disappointed in them. I used two kits of Blue Tops prior and I had extremely good results

----------


## PT

i think he realized that 7 months ago bro

----------


## sikazor

same here, i did 4 kits of blue tops afew months back and got ripped to shreads at 5ius aday one day off. i tried to order the same but my source recommended that the yellow tops to be better since there were out of blue tops at the time. well i am on my third kit and my body fat is going up and still rising. i am doing the exact same cycles when i was using blue tops but the difference in the way i look is significantely less impressive. the blue tops had the ip logo on them but it was called getropin and the yellow tops somatropin. iam also disapointed with the yellow tops.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Blue tops are the best.

----------

